# The Second Coming..



## instamatt (Jul 13, 2015)

Good Monday Morning SMF,

A fine weekend it was for smoking some pulled pork. Sorry I did not get chance to update or show pictures on Saturday as by the end of the process time was getting tight!

I am however happy to say that for my second pulled pork attempt great success indeed!

Right lets get down to it. Started Friday with the shoulder with mustard and a dry rub (Stubbs) for the first time and left overnight. Saturday morning came and my R2D2 was out getting up to temp. I had trouble throughout the day trying to keep the temps down. It was a hot day though, 250 was the avg temp but no matter the meat turned out perfecto.

Saturday morning shot:













image2.JPG



__ instamatt
__ Jul 13, 2015






Hickory was the chosen one and soaked overnight. Using Webber Premium briquettes.

WSM aka R2D2: 













image3.JPG



__ instamatt
__ Jul 13, 2015






Below shot is about 4 hours in and I wanted to try a mopping sauce:













image4.JPG



__ instamatt
__ Jul 13, 2015






once the IT reached 193f I pulled off and wrapped in several layers of foil along with some apple juice.

after 2 hours I unwrapped and pulled it. It was just right. I used the juices to spread all over and topped off with some Stubbs honey and pecan bbq sauce to finish the deal off. Overall i'm very happy and wow did it go down a treat at the BBQ!!

I'm making a name for myself here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Smoke right photo:













image6.JPG



__ instamatt
__ Jul 13, 2015






And the final pic just before I left to go party:













image7.JPG



__ instamatt
__ Jul 13, 2015






In conclusion I had a fantastic day and I learnt much more about when the meat is ready. What style of smoking my fit me.

I was really happy with the outcome and it was the toast of the party that night!

Thank you for looking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





M


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello Matt.  WOW!!!  So the burned burgers, sausages and raw chicken didn't measure up?  No surprise there.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Fantastic job!  Hey!  It ain't rocket science is it?  You just need to learn how YOUR smoker "runs".  Couple more smokes like that and you will be trying to figure out how to get a whole pig on that smoker!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 13, 2015)

Matt, Good looking Smoke.

Feels good when it goes right and tastes fantastic!

The journey has just begun!

Thumbs Up


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Matt. That looked tasty. A little tip for next time though. Take off the skin before you smoke it as it will allow the rub to better penetrate into the meat. Rub the skin with salt and more of your rub and cook it in a roasting pan on the BBQ or in the oven on a high heat for about 45 minutes to get some wonderful crackling to serve on the side.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 13, 2015)

That looks fantastic, and a really good smoke.   There is no need to soak your chunks.  You would have to soak them for about 6 days to really make a difference.      

The only thing I soak are my grilling planks before using them.  After soaking the plank the water has changed colour and has has a lovely cedar flavour, so in theory I suppose I  am removing some of the flavour from the plank by soaking it. 

Check this link out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/what-does-soaking-wood-chunks-really-do


----------



## instamatt (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words :) It was such a better experience compared to my first smoke and hopefully I can carry on the success I had here and tweak a few things:)

As always your advice is appreciated

M


----------

